# Exhaust ideas for the 66



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

I'm looking at getting an exhaust system for a 66 GTO, the car has the stock engine with logs, I'm just wanting a simple system, nothing high dollar, and have decided to go with a Pypes 2.5 W/O crossover system with race pro or violator mufflers. Anyone using this system? Any issues with it? Did it fit up well using the stock hangars? Thanks!


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Duff said:


> I'm looking at getting an exhaust system for a 66 GTO, the car has the stock engine with logs, I'm just wanting a simple system, nothing high dollar, and have decided to go with a Pypes 2.5 W/O crossover system with race pro or violator mufflers. Anyone using this system? Any issues with it? Did it fit up well using the stock hangars? Thanks!


I went with a Pypes system, 2.5" polished stainless, ram air manifolds, down pipes, x pipe, Race pro mufflers on my '65. Hit a sale at Summit, went together perfect and the original bolt holes in the rear crossmember worked with their hangers. The race pros sound good to me but from videos the Violators were to loud or poppy, idk how to describe it. Check the videos on the Pypes site and other YouTube videos. Here's mine.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

....then of course I went and added Doug's exhaust cutouts this weekend 😉 those videos are under the thread of What is everyone doing to get their cars ready for spring or something like that.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Pix


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Duff said:


> I'm looking at getting an exhaust system for a 66 GTO, the car has the stock engine with logs, I'm just wanting a simple system, nothing high dollar, and have decided to go with a Pypes 2.5 W/O crossover system with race pro or violator mufflers. Anyone using this system? Any issues with it? Did it fit up well using the stock hangars? Thanks!


I had the x pipe version on my 67, with Dougs headers. It's very quiet in the car, but loud when on it. Fits well.


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

armyadarkness said:


> I had the x pipe version on my 67, with Dougs headers. It's very quiet in the car, but loud when on it. Fits well.


I wasn't sure on the X pipe, but after looking at BAAAD65's pictures, it looks like it's well behind the crossmember, still allowing me to access the muncie, if needed. I have a MagnaFlow X pipe on a 68 firebird, maybe a 3", it's pretty tight under there.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

I know you have mannys on the car, but there's no reason you cant install collectors on front of the X, so that you can drop it quick if you wish... Or? Many options.

BTW, I took my out because I hated the sound. Too refined for me.


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

armyadarkness said:


> I know you have mannys on the car, but there's no reason you cant install collectors on front of the X, so that you can drop it quick if you wish... Or? Many options.
> 
> BTW, I took my out because I hated the sound. Too refined for me.


you had an X pipe with Race pros?


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Duff said:


> you had an X pipe with Race pros?


Yes.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

Nice looking 67, is that original paint? I like the sound in your video.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

armyadarkness said:


>


Here we go, I think I've seen this video 8 million times 🤣


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

Baaad65 said:


> Here we go, I think I've seen this video 8 million times 🤣


Army and his videos.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

67ventwindow said:


> Army and his videos.


Right? 🤣


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Usually my videos are of monkeys throwing poo at each other, by I have a terrible time convincing people that it has anything to do with GTO's


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Duff said:


> Nice looking 67, is that original paint? I like the sound in your video.


Most of the paint is original. It has a lot of checking in it, but overall it's very nice. The car is too quiet for me, but when your exhaust is 18 feet long, it's just how it goes.


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

In my youth, I always ran headers, turbos and dumped them in front of the rear end, or just side pipes, probably why I'm somewhat deaf. I talked with Ames yesterday, they said the with the X or without it, either system installs EZ, and fits good, I'm going cheap on this.


----------

